# hippos



## african cake queen (Oct 22, 2011)

hi, i am watching an animal show & a hippo is attacking people, they say they are very dangerous. why then is the lion king of the jungle?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 22, 2011)

good PR


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 22, 2011)

Because the hippo isn't great to look at like a lion... Thats my guess...


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 22, 2011)

i think in africa hippos kill more people then lions do! in and out of water. in a fight between a lion and hippo. i think the lion would be the loser.sorry mr. kitty cat.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 22, 2011)

When I was a kid, a male Lion was referred to as : King of Beasts


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2011)

Cape Buffalos kill more people than Hippos and Lions put together...

... nasty critters, they are.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 22, 2011)

dmmj said:


> good PR



I like this answer, especially since even within the pride, the "king" is a rather lazy creature. Perhaps that is the answer. He is not king because of his ferocious nature, but rather because he has the lionesses doing all the serf work, while he lays around appearing to be on a throne surveying his kingdom.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 22, 2011)

all i can say is,
PRESS PLAY!

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXs8OS6EdAE[/video]


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know which kills more people, but that song made me want to kill myself... I've had to endure that 1000x b/c of my niece & nephew!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 22, 2011)

Tom said:


> Cape Buffalos kill more people than Hippos and Lions put together...
> 
> ... nasty critters, they are.



thanks tom, now i have to google cape buffalos. good to know. thanks.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 22, 2011)

Discrimination against their body types/image...  although they are actually very physically fit.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 22, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > good PR
> ...


----------



## Laura (Oct 22, 2011)

not only are they aggressive, they can move fast have HUGE teeth.. and Dirty Mouths.. if the bite dont kill you the infection will!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess the mean people at disneyland's jungle ride has lied to us over the years.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't care who kills the most people or who has the best marketing team, I think elephants are the true kind of beats, they are big, smart, remember everything and take care of their family. Elephants are best of course besides Chelonia.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 22, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I don't know which kills more people, but that song made me want to kill myself... I've had to endure that 1000x b/c of my niece & nephew!!!


ROFLMBO


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 22, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I don't know which kills more people, but that song made me want to kill myself... I've had to endure that 1000x b/c of my niece & nephew!!!



HA HA , THAT AND THE LITTLE MERMAID. I HAVE THE LITTLE MERMAID TAPE IN MY CAR , FOR THE KIDS. MY BULLDOG KEEPS TURNING OFF THE RADIO & TAKE HIS BOTTOM JAW AND PUSHES IN THE MERMAID TAPE. HE LIKES IT! NOT KIDDING.


----------



## zesty_17 (Oct 22, 2011)

hippos kill more ppl in aftican than lions, hyenas, and crocs combined! they are also very shy, and spook easily. Our 3 scardy cats testify to that, took 2 months to get our big male to not spook by the new drain cover in his path to hab!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 23, 2011)

momo said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know which kills more people, but that song made me want to kill myself... I've had to endure that 1000x b/c of my niece & nephew!!!
> ...



You can't hate the little mermaid! The little mermaid is awesome!

*Starts singing little mermaid songs!*


----------



## ascott (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J45ojsP6Dc


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 23, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> I don't care who kills the most people or who has the best marketing team, I think elephants are the true kind of beats, they are big, smart, remember everything and take care of their family. Elephants are best of course besides Chelonia.



i like them too.


----------



## Tom (Oct 23, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> I don't care who kills the most people or who has the best marketing team, I think elephants are the true kind of beats, they are big, smart, remember everything and take care of their family. Elephants are best of course besides Chelonia.



Good points fb, Good points...

Another little known point, lions are also scavengers and thieves. They regularly follow the laughter of the hyenas, wait for them to chase down the potentially dangerous game and kill it, and then come steal the kill...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 23, 2011)

Tom said:


> fbsmith3 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care who kills the most people or who has the best marketing team, I think elephants are the true kind of beats, they are big, smart, remember everything and take care of their family. Elephants are best of course besides Chelonia.
> ...




Well if the hyenas did not laugh, then they would not get their food stolen.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 23, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > fbsmith3 said:
> ...


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't blame the hyenas. Do you know how hard it is not to laugh when your supposed to NOT laugh.


----------



## Neal (Oct 24, 2011)

momo said:


> hi, i am watching an animal show & a hippo is attacking people, they say they are very dangerous. why then is the lion king of the jungle?



Interesting. I thought all they ate were white marbles...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 24, 2011)

Neal said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > hi, i am watching an animal show & a hippo is attacking people, they say they are very dangerous. why then is the lion king of the jungle?
> ...


It took me awhile to get this

Can you feel the love tonight?


----------

